# 1/2 lap on small pieces?



## Densa (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi Friends;
I'm building a jewllery box for my wife and it calls for a large number of 1/2 lap joints on oak 3/8 thick and about 5" long. The plans suggest a dadoe saw or a radial arm to make these cuts. I'm concerned that they will be difficult to repeat accurately, is there a safe set up for my router or shaper that will cut these so when I'm done they will fit as door frames? Thanx.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

If I understand what you are describing, it sounds like you will be making square frames with half-laps on the ends. You can do this safely with the router table if you make a miter sled that either guides off the edge of your table or straddles a template guide bushing like Bob and Rick use. The sled ensures a consistent angle, and stop blocks will make sure the cuts stop in the right place. Use a bottom cleaning bit, as they are a bit wider, and you won't have to take so many nibbles. Make sure you have a sacrificial block of wood to prevent chip-out.

hope this helps,


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Densa said:


> Hi Friends;
> I'm building a jewllery box for my wife and it calls for a large number of 1/2 lap joints on oak 3/8 thick and about 5" long. The plans suggest a dadoe saw or a radial arm to make these cuts. I'm concerned that they will be difficult to repeat accurately, is there a safe set up for my router or shaper that will cut these so when I'm done they will fit as door frames? Thanx.


My advice would be to constrct a simple Jig to hold the material secure then with the roter in the plunge mode with the aid of template guides (Guide bushes) rout the rebate with a straight cutter. A template will also have to be produced to guide the cutter


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Densa said:


> Hi Friends;
> I'm building a jewllery box for my wife and it calls for a large number of 1/2 lap joints on oak 3/8 thick and about 5" long. The plans suggest a dadoe saw or a radial arm to make these cuts. I'm concerned that they will be difficult to repeat accurately, is there a safe set up for my router or shaper that will cut these so when I'm done they will fit as door frames? Thanx.


Can we have a bit more information on your box...where are the 1/2 lap joints on the project? On the corners, the lid, the bottom?


----------



## Densa (Jan 14, 2005)

Thank you all; The i/2 laps were on door frames as some of you guessed. The advice I took and was most comfortable with was the miter sled. I made one from that "slippery plastic" that Busy Bee sells by the pound, that was my slider and good old MDF was my fence. I then made one cut on the table saw to "mark" the maximum cut. Then to the router taking a small amout with each pass until I got to the stop block on the fence. I noticed at this stage that one stile was a bit thicker (greater than 3/8) than the rest. I dealt with it last and simply adjusted the router height and it fit perfectly. So thanks to you all.
Bob


----------

